# [Play by Forum] Warhammer 4e - The Enemy Within: Director's Cut - Newbies Welcome!



## Ourkid (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I am starting up a play-by-forum campaign for the "Director's Cut" of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying's classic The Enemy Within adventures this month. I have a few quality players on board, and am ideally looking for 1-2 more.

If you are interested, please do not consider lack of experience with Warhammer an impediment to joining. I will supply plenty of support on rules and lore, and we're more interested in playing with quality, dependable players than WFRP experts (not that there's anything wrong with WFRP experts).

To learn more, please see our info page at About – The Enemy Within PBP, and if you're interested in joining, please submit a little bit of info about yourself to the application page at Apply – The Enemy Within PBP.

I'll try to get feedback to applicants directly this week, but any questions in the meantime, I should also be able to check in here to respond.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## TrueBagelMan (Mar 8, 2020)

Bagel


----------



## Ourkid (Mar 16, 2020)

Not trying to bump relentlessly, but still looking for one more quality player here, for anyone that may be interested.


----------



## Ourkid (Mar 24, 2020)

We've got one active applicant and another one submitted (may be you?), so it's tight at the moment, but if you can apply, that would be great. It should hopefully only take a few minutes, and would love to have you on file, at minimum, if the opportunity does pan out. Thanks!


----------

